# Tougher bite this weekend!



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

Fished long and hard and the bite was slow. Caught a few decent fish a few dinks, but no hawgs, what a difference a couple of weeks can make. I noticed some bass in real tight thrashing around, you could see the dorsal fin. These fish wernt interested in letting me catch them. The fish that did bite were the females and they were all 10 to 15 yard off the shore. I guess the males were preparing the nest and the females were fattening up for the spawn.


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

What are your thoughts on the formula for Bass weight. Length times length times girth divided by 1200. I always thought it was pretty accurate.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i used to use it, i think its accurate enough. its till an estimate but at least its based off facts and not guesses.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

You could also try: *Length X Girth squared Divided by 800 = weight*


----------

